# Quickie review of the Chicago Electric 19v cordless impact wrench...



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I had a chance to play with it for a moment before my commute in, and let me just say that my wheels have never come off or gone on so easily. It broke the torqued lugs free almost instantly (not to mention the added benefit of doing it with the front wheels up in the air). Putting the wheels back on was a snap, too. Hold it for a second after the lug bolt stops spinning freely and it's torqued.

I'll post a more detailed review when I have a chance to give it a thorough workout, but *someone* wanted info ASAP.

The only minor nit is that the plastic is kind of chintzy. While I was under no circumstances expecting the level of build quality of, say, a Snap-On impact wrench, you should be aware of this when purchasing. I'm not sure how well the plastic would take impacts with a concrete floor.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=46701


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

It's interesting that this HF model has the same 'specs' as the Snap-On impact wrench . I wonder if the price difference is truly worth the difference in quality when relative to us weekend track users. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The only minor nit is that the plastic is kind of chintzy. While I was under no circumstances expecting the level of build quality of, say, a Snap-On impact wrench, you should be aware of this when purchasing. I'm not sure how well the plastic would take impacts with a concrete floor.


Ah, yes, the usual answer to the 'how'd they get it so cheap?' lies in stuff like this. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE HF (good(??) thing that there are 3 stores nearby) but I'd never buy anything from them sight unseen.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Ah, yes, the usual answer to the 'how'd they get it so cheap?' lies in stuff like this. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE HF (good(??) thing that there are 3 stores nearby) but I'd never buy anything from them sight unseen.


Yeah, I imagine it's not just the quality of parts such as plastics used, but inside the innards of the battery, motor, magnets where they'd skimp to bring the price down. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If the thing lasts me a year, I'll be happy. And the plastic is better than what BMW uses for, say, cup holders. 

One of the big appeals of this one is that if it gets stolen, lost or broken, it just won't bother me all that much. If that happened with a $400 Snap-On, I'd be pissed.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> If the thing lasts me a year, I'll be happy. And the plastic is better than what BMW uses for, say, cup holders.
> 
> One of the big appeals of this one is that if it gets stolen, lost or broken, it just won't bother me all that much. If that happened with a $400 Snap-On, I'd be pissed.


Quite true! It all comes down to cost/benefit analysis. If it last more than a year, and the performance is still decent after that time, I'd say it's well worth the $130. Hmm... this thing is looking better and better!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The other question is: How much does a new battery for the Snap-On cost? 

(For that matter, I really ought to get another one for this thing... It's always good to leave one in the charger.)


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Many of our local track junkies and budget minded racers have the HF unit and are happy with it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> Many of our local track junkies and budget minded racers have the HF unit and are happy with it.


Any comments on durability over time?


----------

